# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

*What's the strangest or most intriguing looking tree you have seen? (live or dead)*

* Example..*
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/what-could-have-caused-polands-crooked-forest







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 8, 2015)

This is one of my favorites, It is Buttonwood and if you look close it is sitting in Brackish Compost Tea. Between the twisting and the mineral content I would love to see the grain.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (Nov 8, 2015)

Actually a vine and not a tree, but cool nonetheless. I can't remember whether it is wisteria or honeysuckle. Located at Biltmore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2015)

Have not seen them in person and have no clue what I would do with them but the stuff that walnut dreams are made of

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2015)

Bull (rabbit?) stump.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkey tree

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 8, 2015)

The Lahaina Banyan tree on Maui
http://www.mauiforum.org/wordpress/places-to-visit/lahaina-banyan-tree/

The Banyan Tree was planted by the Sheriff on April 24th, 1873 to mark the 50th anniversary of the establishment of the Protestant Mission in Lahaina. When the Banyan Tree was first planted, it was just eight feet tall. Today it reaches a height of close to sixty feet and spreads out to cover over a two hundred foot area. The Banyan Tree has grown so large by dropping roots from its branches and then these roots become additional trunks over the process of time. It is hard to get a decent picture of the Banyan Tree because it is so huge.






​The Banyan Tree shades two thirds of the two acre area that is Courthouse Square in downtown Lahaina. On weekends and other special days, the Banyan Tree watches over many art fairs and craft sales. The Banyan Tree also looks over the yearly celebration of Halloween.

At around sunset the tree is filled with birds squawking and making all kinds of noise. Might not be a good time to be standing underneath the tree.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 8, 2015)

Banyan trees are awesome we have them in the Keys as well. Strangler Figs are brutal but cool too.


----------

